# Theraband tubing



## The Gopher

I know i just saw a topic on this not too long ago but now i can't find it and the search function never seems to work well. Does anyone use theraband tubes and what is yoru color preferance, what color band for hunting, what color band for kids/all day target shooting? thanks, Dan.


----------



## Egregious Ed

I use black cut long (12-13 inches) (which includes rigging allowance) with a larger than normal pouch to shoot stones and 60 cal+ lead. Draw is sort of a 3/4 butterfly with an upside down pouch grip. It's not my usual slingshot but it's a real destroyer and lots of fun. I am actually not sure if the tubes are genuine theraband -they came from an exercise set being sold off cheap at my local remainder store that caught my eye when I was in an improvisational mood. I still prefer flatbands for most of my shooting and usually shoot 3/8 and 1/2 steel but for flinging big heavy stuff including 5/8 castle nuts the tubes seem to do very well and are quite durable.


----------



## stelug

i have been using yellow, red and green. They are good enaught but not as fast as flat thera. But last way more. The yellow arre better in four strands


----------



## BCLuxor

I think that may have been my topic on thera band in all the colours of the rainbow lol... I brought some yellow 66fit tubing in the end after my experience with thera blue and black were not good , there was just no zip in them tubes well I could not get anything out of them. In respect to the yellow 66fit tubing this stuff is the business really really zippy I shoot 9mm steel now and they are well in the 190fps range plus so far 200 shots they seem durable no signs of wear etc I was going to post an update on my original topic about these tubes as I promised but I have been ill the past few days. check my old topic 66fit tubing or just look under my username for some pics .


----------



## Egregious Ed

I pretty much only use the tubes for very heavy ammo.I think 3/8 steel would give too high a parasitic mass ratio with that weight of band.I'll look into the 66fit if I see it at a good price.


----------



## ging

Realy like the yellow, butterfly cut a shave over a foot long. last for ages and zippy is the word compared to the rest. flats cost, mabey linatex.....


----------



## Nico

I like tan theratubes these are very thin, I use these multi strands about four strands per side, I suppose that would make it a total of 8 strands.
This 8 strand set-up shoots fast and smooth works well with stones 1/2 inch hexnuts and .50 cal lead balls just make sure you do not make the bands too long, I cut these at either 8.5 inches or 9 inches. This combination makes a fast shooter with plenty of power for hunting,

Here's a slingshot I made with this set-up using the Tan-Theratubes.. 








Nico

P.S. I have some red theratubes but they seem soft pull to me, I woulnt mind experimenting with the green theratubes I wonder how they stack up the other types of surgical tubing?

As to making for a kid, I have used the tan theratubes in 4 strand for my nephew and the kid shot it well and took his first bird with the light set-up using a stone. Ah family tradition..


----------



## Devoman

Nico said:


> I like tan theratubes these are very thin, I use these multi strands about four strands per side, I suppose that would make it a total of 8 strands.
> This 8 strand set-up shoots fast and smooth works well with stones 1/2 inch hexnuts and .50 cal lead balls just make sure you do not make the bands too long, I cut these at either 8.5 inches or 9 inches. This combination makes a fast shooter with plenty of power for hunting,
> 
> Here's a slingshot I made with this set-up using the Tan-Theratubes..
> View attachment 7745
> 
> 
> Nico
> 
> P.S. I have some red theratubes but they seem soft pull to me, I woulnt mind experimenting with the green theratubes I wonder how they stack up the other types of surgical tubing?
> 
> As to making for a kid, I have used the tan theratubes in 4 strand for my nephew and the kid shot it well and took his first bird with the light set-up using a stone. Ah family tradition..


I have also used the Tan a bit, but only in 2 per side set ups. Very surprising how well it works. I used Rayshots magnetic pouches, TTF set up, and 1/4 bb's for teaching kids to shoot, it worked great! I loved shooting them as well!

Nico, I got to try 4 per side I bet that works great!


----------



## colt

I'll give my input again. i think red might be a good option for kids, though it could be a tad too heavy. i think a 10 year old could handle it. green isn't much heavier but i'd say it will do the job for hunting with heavy projectiles.


----------



## skipman

i used the black tube not bad until i found the small black tube from dankung will never go back to big black tube


----------



## skipman

i used the black tube not bad until i found the small black tube from dankung will never go back to big black tube


----------



## Dayhiker

Nico said:


> Here's a slingshot I made with this set-up using the Tan-Theratubes..
> View attachment 7745


Nico, I liked the look of that setup so much that I have ordered some tan thera tubes. They should be coming in the mail on Monday. One of my paracord-tabbed slingshots is going to get that treatment. Thanks for posting.


----------

